# Hello



## 22311 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi everyone,My name is Barry, and I'm a 26 year old married dude from the Netherlands. According to the doctor I have IBS. I always knew I had some problems with my insides when under stress (examns etcetera), but this summer it turned out my father in law had lymphic cancer, and during the long waits of tests and results my insides went haywire on me. I'm slowly recovering now, but its not very nice or pretty. I have problems with hemmeroids (is that the correct spelling?) as well, thanks to my IBS, and suffer from a lot of pain sometimes. Really wish it weren't so... sadly, Santa doesn't do wishes related to health. So urr, hi!


----------

